# Deputy Sheriff Dean Miera



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Dean Miera

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Bernalillo County Sheriff's Department
New Mexico*
End of Watch: Friday, October 29, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 48
*Tour of Duty:* 9 years
*Badge Number:* 237
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, October 29, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Dean Miera was killed in an automobile accident at the intersection of Gibson Boulevard and Carlisle Boulevard SE in Albuquerque. His unmarked vehicle was involved in a crash with two other vehicles.

Deputy Miera had served with the Bernalillo County Sheriff's Department for nine years and was assigned to the Judicial Operations Division. He is survived by his wife, four children, and two grandchildren.

Agency Contact Information
Bernalillo County Sheriff's Department
400 Roma NW
Albuquerque, NM 87102

Phone: (505) 468-7100

_*Please contact the Bernalillo County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Miera.


----------

